# Brand New Toro Power Clear Recoil Start Not Working



## FrostyTheSnowman (11 mo ago)

I bought a new Toro 821 QZE Power Clear, had it delivered yesterday when they were supposed to make sure that it was set up properly. The delivery guy started it with the electric start fine; so did I later. I realized that I didn't see him start it with the rope. It won't start by pulling. Is there a particular order to start with the pull start? I have owned the 2 cycle version (same model name) for 13 or 14 years.

The store is not open today. I don't want to use my new one if it is defective. I can just see the dealer telling me that I have to bring it back myself if I have used it already. 



Could someone please let me know what I am doing wrong besides trusting a business these days to make sure that everything is all set when you pay them to do so?

TIA!


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

Check oil level. Make sure there is adequate fuel in the tank. Then,
1. Make sure ignition key is pushed all the way in. 
2. Make sure choke lever is all the way BACK toward you, the operator. 
3. Push primer bulb 3 times. 
4. Pull recoil starter briskly. 
Engine should start on first or second pull. After engine starts and almost immediately begins to run rough, move choke lever toward the front of the machine until the engine smooths out. Then wait a bit to allow engine to warm up a bit. Then try pushing choke lever all the war forward toward the front of the machine.


----------



## FrostyTheSnowman (11 mo ago)

Thanks Herve. I must have done something out of order the other times . It pull started for me twice today. The old one wasn't so fussy.

This thing flings snow pretty good much better than my 141cc 2 cycle


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm glad the engine started easily for you and the machine throws snow well. 

I'd now like to add to what I said that when you want to shut down the engine, pull the key out, but not all the way out -- only to the first "detent". You'll see that doing this will kill the engine instantly while the key still remains in the machine. 

If you examine the ignition key, you'll see a rectangular hole in the shaft of the key, pointed to by the black arrow. That hole is the "detent" you will feel as you pull out the key just a bit. The two contacts of the ignition "switch" are allowed to touch/pinch each other through that hole. 









They also touch each other ("short") when the key is completely removed from the "ignition". 

The normal, full-in running position is when the two contacts are pinching the key in the detent/valley in the plastic, pointed out by the yellow arrow. 

So you have two ways to kill the engine -- pull the key out to that hole/detent or completely remove the key.

Immediately after my machine's engine dies with the key in the detent-hole position, I want the engine to be ready to be started nearly instantly at some time in the future, so I push the key all the way in and pull the choke lever all the way back toward me, the operator. This way, when I next want to start the engine, I just push the primer three or four times and pull the recoil starter. 

Again, keeping the key either all the way in or only back to the first detent always keeps the key in the machine rather than removing it and having the key disappear forever to who-knows-where.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Make sure you aren’t flooding it. Mine will pull start after 1 primer push. If I do more, it’s flooded and have to use starter to get it started.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Herve said:


> having the key disappear forever to who-knows-where.


I think there's a few of us out here that have that problem now and again 
I solved it this way, it may look back-woods but it serves it's purpose well.


----------



## FrostyTheSnowman (11 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your help. Great advice!


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

cdestuck said:


> Make sure you aren’t flooding it. Mine will pull start after 1 primer push. If I do more, it’s flooded and have to use starter to get it started.


Yes, the number of primer pushes depends on the temperature of the engine. Three primer pushes is, in my engine's case, for temperatures below about -15C right down to -35C. In warmer conditions, 1 or 2 pushes may very well do the job. I guess if it's close to freezing, one could try no push or 1 push, pull the cord and see what happens. If it doesn't start, go with another pull or 1 more push, etc. until the engine starts.


----------

